# Galveston Tournament Reminder



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

While our thoughts and prayers are certainly with all those who have been impacted by the recent rains and floods all around the Lone Star State, there is often a silver lining to these sorts of things. Experience has shown that large runoff in mid to late May usually yields a good tarpon season along the Texas coast. While this may be too much of a good thing, we'll have to wait and see what it means for tarpon fishing in the next few months.

As you are making plans for the summer, remember we have an open tournament returning to Galveston this year. Guide and Amateur Divisions.

Go to www.projecttarpon.com for more information.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Never fails!! Hosting company is moving me to a new server. Hopefully, things will be back up by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like a lot of fun. If it means anything the tarpon bite has been unreal this season in FL. Hopefully they are still hungry when they get over here.


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't...sleep..., Must...tarpon...fish....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Guys - quick reminder. Early entry deadline for Galveston is *July 1st.* This gets you four t-shirts included in entry price and a discounted entry fee of $200.00 per boat. If you don't mail in your entry by July 1st, the entry fee goes up to $250.00 per boat and t-shirts are not included. We may not have any t-shirts for sale at the tournament either. If you have an invitation to the invitational POC tournaments, there is a discounted entry fee - see your invitation.

Along with your entry, you will also get a tagging kit which includes a tag stick and streamer tags. More information on the tags and ordering can be found at www.TarponTags.com


----------

